# I almost stab my mom with a butter knife.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Mother: Get off the computer
Me: Why?
Mother: Because your on too long
Me: -insert brother name here- plays Xbox all day. Why can't on be on the computer all day.
Mother: Just get off you NASTY FUCK.
*sarcasm and asswholeness starts to arrive from me.
Me. _Excuse you._ What did I do.
Mother: You had a bad attitude!
Me: I think its natural when somone calls you a_ nasty fuck._
Mother: Shut up!
Me: Well why would I do that when you called me a nasty fuck. I just lost the little respect I had for you when you called me a nasty fuck.
Mother: IM GONNA GET THE BELT!
Me: Have fun. *wonders to the kitchen to get food*
Mother: I got the belt!
*is sitting at the table*
Me: Touch me and I will not hesitate from stabbing you with this knife and fork.
Mother: I dare you too.
Me: Don't forget I will call the police.
Mother: *screams non-sense I did not listen to* 
* she angrily walks away*
*I continue to eat*


Me: Lemme get my ear phones
Brother: NOOO! I NEED THEM TO HERE!
Me: Just gimme em.
Brother: MOMMY *insert my name here* HIT ME!
Me: WTF
Mom: Starts yelling non-sense
Me: I did not hit him!
Mom: *screams more non-sense and walks away*
Me: *smacks my brother and takes my ear phones*

I am slowly loosing my sanity living with these people.
I don't even refer to them as my family anymore. They are "the people I live with"
How can I deal with people so utterly moody and annoying.....


----------



## soulstice (May 12, 2010)

Move out when you can... but for now, maybe you can find more interest that are outside the house, so you can be OUT more and away from the drama. Go out all day do your homework and studying at the library or park or something, find some outdoor hobbies, come back to sleep and the next day rinse and repeat. Don't let the drama get to you... Don't take it personally, life has ups and downs and crazy shit can always happen.. people can be moody for any amount of reason, focus on yourself, and what you need to do to minimize contact w/ drama until you can move out.

Another approach could be to find the source(s) of all these problems and find ways to live smoothly and effectively together but this is much harder because it depends on the other parties involved as well as many other factors.

Best Wishes,
Soulstice


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am thus far disappointed in your ability to start a revolution, Herr Doktor.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I feel for you. I have to deal with similar nonsensical, emotional outbursts from my family and I feel like I am the only sane one in my household. I don't know how old you are but if you're old enough to move out, you should probably look into doing so, if only for the reason that you're interested in keeping your sanity. It can't be good for your mind to hear insults all the time and dealing with illogical, immature, and crazy people all day can start to make you feel like you're the crazy one. But if you can't afford to move out (like me), try to put up with it but surround yourself with good people so that their support and encouragement can counteract the negativity that surrounds you at home.

If your mom is like my mom, if you bring up the fact that she hurt you with her comments a few days after she did it, she may deny the fact that she ever said such things and accuse you of making it up to make her look bad. I don't know if your mom is on that level of crazy yet but your brother sounds like my ISFP sister. *hug*


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I know I keep suggesting this to people to help with anger management, but seriously, a martial art that you get to spar a lot in would probably help you relieve some of your anger and frustration in a manner that is acceptable. I know that doing Judo has helped tremendously with my anger problems. Plus it will get you out of the house, making your mom happy, and away from your brother making you happier.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I had a witty remark, but I fear it would be ill-suited.
Most people are emotional, and thus are illogical. If you are one of the few lucky ones (me included), who have managed to ward off most emotionalities, than you are well off. I fear, as well, that this is not the case.
Eventually you can move out. If they severely abuse you, you can get out. However, that would not be a wise idea. You are only fifteen, you'd most likely be placed in foster care: not a very good experience. 
You can continue living with them for a few more years. It shall be unfair, but that is what life is: unfairness.
You could run away, but life will be much worse for you under that condition.
So, if you want to make your life better, and remain with your parents (best choice): Be a better son. Sure, you could view yourself as being in the 'pink of perfection', but that only matters if they see you the same way. Do chores without being asked, don't spend so much time on the computer, etc.
One last thing: Have you a girlfriend? If you do, being with her may alleviate some of your stress.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

This might sound crazy, but move out of that state as soon as you can (I don't want to disclose it for everyone to see). My mom had the exact same problem that you had growing up in that same place, and only we moved about 1000 miles away did her (and our, for that matter) family troubles go away. I think it's something in the water up there.

But seriously, try to stay out of the house as much as you can if you really can't deal with your family anymore, and be sure to move away as far as you can when you're able. That's about the only solution I have for you. I know what it's like to have insane family members (though they're extended).


----------



## Big Ted (May 18, 2010)

I use to have many bad feelings for my parents, and then someone taught me a technique for forgiving my parents.
It involved a bit of research on my part as I had to ask them a lot of questions about their lives growing up, how they were treated by their parents, by their relatives what bad experiences they had if you can get it all out of them or Her in your case, patience is the key.
All this research was to allow some empathy to develop in me as I imagined their life and what it was like for them growing up. Often our experiences and how we are treated, will affect the way we treat others when we grow up, for good or ill.
After the research, and the understanding of their life and how it influenced them, you must take yourself to a quite place where you can meditate on their life as a child.
Then in your mind with the help of maybe an old picture of them imagine yourself taking them into your arms to comfort them, to hold them and wipe away their tears.
Then you must forgive them in your heart, this will help you to identify with your parent as a person.
And for you this can heal some of the damage that she has done to you.
I know it will not help your mother to treat you better, but it may help you to understand her more, and learn to live with her as she is.
Only when we better ourselves can we be of any help in bettering others.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

Geez. I almost stabbed my brother with a steak knife once. Basically, finding some way to manage your anger would be extremely useful and hopefully make you feel better.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

thefistofreality said:


> Geez. I almost stabbed my brother with a steak knife once. Basically, finding some way to manage your anger would be extremely useful and hopefully make you feel better.


I was stabbed by a three year old with a fork. Does that count?
Doc, even if you believe that you may be injured by your mother, that does not justify the use of lethal force.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I was stabbed by a three year old with a fork. Does that count?
> Doc, even if you believe that you may be injured by your mother, that does not justify the use of lethal force.


Sure, have you got a scar?

Yeah, I wish I had an answer. Try not to stab mom.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

thefistofreality said:


> Sure, have you got a scar?
> 
> Yeah, I wish I had an answer. Try not to stab mom.


I said a three year old - it left a three or four small white spots for a few minutes. I don't succumb that easily to injury.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I said a three year old - it left a three or four small white spots for a few minutes. I don't succumb that easily to injury.


I'm glad, but I wouldn't know. I got stabbed by a two year old with a pair of scissors, and I've got a scar on my pinky.

Most of the times it's not safe to assume things either.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I was stabbed by a three year old with a fork. Does that count?


I was stabbed in the head with a fork by my sister when I was three.:tongue:

As for the OP the only thing I can think of is to try and involve your self with activities that get you out of the house. If you plan it right you can be gone a lot. Someone suggested judo, that take care of afternoons, join a youth group for Wednesday nights, You could do scouts which would take more than likely monday night, and one weekend a month plus a week in the summer and winter. It's nice to know someone else had the "belt" punishment growing up. It quickly lost effect on me, (high pain tolerance). That's about all the advice I know.


----------



## OmarFW (Apr 8, 2010)

kill that bitch


i mean, um. move out :tongue: unhealthy moms are the worst.


----------



## thefistofreality (May 18, 2010)

OmarFW said:


> kill that bitch
> 
> 
> i mean, um. move out :tongue: unhealthy moms are the worst.


That made me laugh really, really hard. Probably because it's what I said out loud after reading this. lol


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Big Ted said:


> I use to have many bad feelings for my parents, and then someone taught me a technique for forgiving my parents.
> It involved a bit of research on my part as I had to ask them a lot of questions about their lives growing up, how they were treated by their parents, by their relatives what bad experiences they had if you can get it all out of them or Her in your case, patience is the key.
> All this research was to allow some empathy to develop in me as I imagined their life and what it was like for them growing up. Often our experiences and how we are treated, will affect the way we treat others when we grow up, for good or ill.
> After the research, and the understanding of their life and how it influenced them, you must take yourself to a quite place where you can meditate on their life as a child.
> ...


I don't know what the OP needs to do. That being said, what a wonderful and thoughtful post by Big Ted. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I had a witty remark, but I fear it would be ill-suited.
> Most people are emotional, and thus are illogical. If you are one of the few lucky ones (me included), who have managed to ward off most emotionalities, than you are well off. I fear, as well, that this is not the case.
> Eventually you can move out. If they severely abuse you, you can get out. However, that would not be a wise idea. You are only fifteen, you'd most likely be placed in foster care: not a very good experience.
> You can continue living with them for a few more years. It shall be unfair, but that is what life is: unfairness.
> ...


Of course I do chores without complaing. But when they make me do chores that don't need to be done, just to bother me. I am not doing shit.



Big Ted said:


> I use to have many bad feelings for my parents, and then someone taught me a technique for forgiving my parents.
> It involved a bit of research on my part as I had to ask them a lot of questions about their lives growing up, how they were treated by their parents, by their relatives what bad experiences they had if you can get it all out of them or Her in your case, patience is the key.
> All this research was to allow some empathy to develop in me as I imagined their life and what it was like for them growing up. Often our experiences and how we are treated, will affect the way we treat others when we grow up, for good or ill.
> After the research, and the understanding of their life and how it influenced them, you must take yourself to a quite place where you can meditate on their life as a child.
> ...


I lack the emotional capability to do that. And my moms parents are great people. I try to go out to my grandparents house every chance I get. Unless during my mothers childhood they were the complete opposite of what they were now. Or they are spoiling me which is kinda unlikely.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

If you cant move leave as much as possible and give them the silent treatment that might make them feel stupid for being nasty or yelling.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Of course I do chores without complaing. But when they make me do chores that don't need to be done, just to bother me. I am not doing shit.


No, not to do chores without complaining, but rather do chores without being asked.


----------

